# planted tank



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

i am thinking about starting a new planted tank it will be 55 gal any sugestions

also this would be my first planted tank


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

lets just put it this way all i have is the tank i am going to have to buy the rest


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Before buying equipment and such, you should decide what type of planted tank you want. With more lighting comes more plant choices, but also its more expensive and more work. Do you want more of a low light tank or do you want more like a medium light tank that isn't a ton of work, but you have alot of plant choices?

Also, you should think about what kind of budget (if any) you have, since lighting and substrate (if you want plant specific) can be expensive depending on which route you take.

Here is an article to read about planted tanks: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/18027-so-you-want-planted-tank.html.


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

well the only thing i have at this time is a 55gal tank brand new that i picked up from a friend for $50.... money limit is not really a problem so any suggestions for a total set up would be great.. lightinhg, filteration, ect...

thanks for ant feed back


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Alright. You still need to decide if you want this to be high light, low light, something in between? Do you want to buy a pressurized co2 setup or no? 

What type of plants do you have in mind?

Once I know what direction you are going in, then I can recommend equipment and such.


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok so i will do a little research and get back to the post


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

You can look at pics of plants in different lighting categories at these 2 websites:

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php (choose light requirements, then pick a category) I don't really like that site for alot of their classifications though.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/ (under lighting requirements, choose a category, then hit go) I like this one better, but it doesn't have everything.

Browse around on that site for tank pics too.


----------

